# 30 gal setup.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I am in the process of slowly setting up my new 30 gallon tank. This will be a community tank with a variety of fish in it. I used a blackish Hagen Geosystems gravel (44 lbs of it) and may add a bit more gravel. We'll see when I'm done. I put in 6 pieces of malaysian driftwood so far. I may add one more large one that I have on hand - we'll see.

The tank is very low light at the moment and I'm thinking about changing that up a little and doing something slightly brighter. I want to have some live plants in the tank - namely anubias nana, giant anubias, javafern, java moss and possibly something from the echinodorus line (but I'm horrible with swords, so that's doubtful). All the plants I want to do are low light anyway and I think I'll use the java fern as my centre piece as it's so big. I also have one misc. plant (no idea what it is) that I might try in there along with some egeria densa.

In terms of stocking I'm more than likely going to do a school of 10 or so cardinal tetras. (I've never been a huge fan, but I think the deep blue and red of the cardinals will look really spectacular!) I will also be having at least one zebra loach (already have him on hand) and will hopefully be adding a second zebra loach that we have at my store (if I can catch him). I may or may not add some clown loaches - I know they get too big for my tank size, which is why I'm reluctant to toss them in.

I'm going to be doing some cories though I don't know what type yet. I was thinking perhaps sterbais. We have some in at my work right now. They have nice yellow fins that would no doubt stand out on the dark gravel but their grey/black patterning may be lost. Then again, they may feel more comfortable and would possibly come out of hiding more often if they're concealed a little (though would they even know?)...

I'm really hoping to toss in a male betta as well - see how well he gets along with the rest. I have a few really nice ones right now that would look good. One is a deep turquoise. Another is white with light blue fins. One is a darker blue with pink/red fins. The last is a yellow/gold colour.

I was also thinking about tossing in some Pseudomugil gertrudae, also known as Gertrude Blue Eyes. They're nice little fish - even if the consensus is that they're not overly long lived.

Not sure what else I should put in.

Obviously I'm not sticking to any biotope. I'm looking for colourful, yet interesting fish... Instead of the betta I might put in a pair of dwarf cichlids though I'm not sure what type. We have some Apisto. agazizzi in at my store right now but I don't find them that nice. Perhaps if I find some female A. cacatuoides I can steal the one I gave to my dad back and set up a couple of females with the single male.

Anyway... Here's some preliminary shots of the tank. It's got no filter running on it (eventually it'll be a Fluval404 with spraybar attachment) and it's not completely full yet (this allows me room to maneuver). I like the look so far and I think some plants and that other piece of driftwood I mentioned would be welcomed additions.

I will also be changing the background. Not sure to what yet. But it's either going to be something with rocks or something featuring lots of wood. I toyed around with the idea of a custom, built in background but didn't feel like attempting something like that here.

Opinions? Insights? All welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

looks good, where did you get the driftwood?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The store I work at. It's a part of Hegen's new line of products called 'Geosystems'. It's sold as 'Malaysian driftwood' and I have a combination of 'small' and 'large' pieces in there.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a full plant tank and LOVE it....You should do a simple CO2 injection system and use some Flourish Excel and regular Flurish...Also try www.aquabid.com for some nice plants...My tank has Anubias and many other things like wisteria and moneywart....I also have some really rare plants too that are BRIGHT red but they need a lot of light and I have a lot of light. Use Coralife Freshwater lights, they rock. As far as fish you will definitly want some ottocinclius which are tiny algea eaters because they don't get large like Plecos and thus meaning there poop is much smaller... Also like your loaches you should get some cory cats because they will really help with the bottom, and also Zebra Danios look very nice with the plants, as well as Von Rio tertas and cardinals...I have Harlequins, Neons, Cardinals, Zebras, Von Rios, Kuhli Loaches, Ottos, Gold tetras, rosey tetras, bleeding heart tetras, marble hatches....Also when doing this try to get some pebbles and rocks to make it look more natural...Also try not to use carbon or anything like that in the filtarion system because it takes out a lot of much needed nutrients for the plants...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nice tank, i love the wood set up. that would look perfect with just a few plants, not a lot though. very nice though!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks nice dude, but corydoras definately won't work in that tank. I'd avoid them personally and look more at the loach family or even some synodontis cats although those might bulldoze your plants.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Why wouldn't cories work in the tank?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Looks good already, but I would add just a FEW plants for color and contrast


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Why wouldn't cories work in the tank?[snapback]1171479[/snapback]​


If you want to do it right, Cories should be housed in a tank with sand as substrate - not only is that the type of habitat where they are found in the wild, gravel also often damages the barbels, which often leads to starvation, as they don't grow back. But if the gravel is rounded, it should be fine: many do keep Cories in a tank with gravel.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Why wouldn't cories work in the tank?
> [snapback]1171479[/snapback]​


Because gravel causes barbel erosion which leads to stress, infection and starvation for the corydoras. If you want cories, you'd be alot better using sand than gravel, and even then it needs to be a rounded edged sand, not something sharp like some kinds of sillica sand


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow that looks like a 55g tank or 40g tank. good luck wit ur set up


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

thats is an awesome setup so far man. try an all black background, it will really make the fish and plants pop out once you get them.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My dad has kept cories in a tank with gravel for a few years now. All have been fine. I've also kept them on gravel - they died, but that was because the female bettas ate out their eyes - but before that they were fine... I guess it's moot point though since I've decided to go with loaches instead.

I will be adding plants, as per my original post. Like I said this was just the beginning. I've got a nice big java fern that will be going in there along with some anubias (dwarf and giant) and some java moss. So that will be taken care of.

For a background... I'm not going with black. I had it on one of my tanks and I didn't like it. However there is a nice, dark background at my store featuring a tree stump and such that I will most likely get. It's a non-glossy one, which I like better anyway. Forgot to buy it tonight but will get it tomorrow.

King Oscar... It may look bigger, but it's only 36x12x16. Just the angles of the shots I guess.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

looking good as always bro

for fish i think keyholes would suit that tank quite well


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

Mettle said:


> The store I work at. It's a part of Hegen's new line of products called 'Geosystems'. It's sold as 'Malaysian driftwood' and I have a combination of 'small' and 'large' pieces in there.
> [snapback]1171032[/snapback]​


so it's not actual wood then, it's polyresin?

i think i'll have to look for this at a store by me.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tibs... Some keyholes are a definite possibility, to be honest. A nice little group of them. They're such peaceful cichlids that I could put in some other stuff with them no problem.

mbierzyc... No, it's real driftwood.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Update.

I added some plants... I think it looks quite nice.

I also added my goldi-ish male betta. He loves the tank so far and I really like how his bright colour pops in the otherwise dark tank. I think I'm going to leave him in.

I will be adding some zebra loaches (botia striata). I have one. We have one left at work (which I'll hopefully pick up Thursday when I work next) and I hope to find some more elsewhere in town.

For some colour I am most likely going to do cardinal tetras and/or harlequin rasboras. They'll both add a nice punch.

Don't know what else I'll put in yet, but we'll see.

I am tempted to try some female bettas just to see if it works out. Perhaps about five or so of them. See how it works with them and the male together. I think there's enough hiding places in the tank for the fish to get away from each other. But we'll see I guess.

Suggestions?

(And yes, I still need to add the filter to the tank.)


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow that looks realy nice


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

take the betta out.

trust me.

male bettas are highly aggressive and i'm SURE someone will disagree with me but i bred bettas at one point and had a highly successful FEMALE community tank. males will not tolerate living with other fish... ESPECIALLY BRIGHTLY COLORED ONES. you're going to end up with some/several fish beat to hell.

if you want some colorful bettas, go out and get some sparkly females. they come in just as many bright colors and tend to be much more active. stick to odd numbered groups. 3 minimum to create a proper pecking order and prevent possible deaths (2 is a cursed number).

if you have any more betta ?s just pm me

edit: here is a picture of one of my girls. see how vivid her colors are?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I know how bright and colourful female bettas can be.

And I've kept male bettas in community tanks before. I actually find them to be amusing and not all that tough. But that's just me.

And there are no strict rules with fish... The assistant manager of the store I work at has a 30 gallon tank, heavily planted, with two males living in it. Granted this is an exception and not the rule, but it just goes to show you that anything is possible. (They've been together for close to a year now.)


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I know how bright and colourful female bettas can be.
> 
> And I've kept male bettas in community tanks before. I actually find them to be amusing and not all that tough. But that's just me.
> 
> ...


and people shoal serras together too... but there's always taht chance that some day one's gonna rip the other to shreds. imo its just not worth it. i mean.... its fuckin wasteful.

male that jumped the divider in the tank (belonging to a friend of mine):


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow mettle, that looks great!

why not try a pair of kribs in there as well


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't want anything aggressive, Tibs. So no kribs. They get downright nasty when they spawn.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I don't want anything aggressive, Tibs. So no kribs. They get downright nasty when they spawn.
> [snapback]1175023[/snapback]​


and yet you put a betta in


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I don't want anything aggressive, Tibs. So no kribs. They get downright nasty when they spawn.
> [snapback]1175023[/snapback]​


Kribensis, Apisto's and Rams aren't that bad, even during spawning - they can be kept in a community tank without too many problems (bar some exceptions, of course), as long as the tank is spaceous enough.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want anything aggressive, Tibs. So no kribs. They get downright nasty when they spawn.
> ...


i've kept a pair of rams in a community tank (10g). its not bad as long as you keep dither fish like neons in there incase they should get grumpy. rams have a high rate of eating their eggs. they're (supposedly) pretty poor parents. so you really don't have to worry much about fry swimming amuck or them guarding eggs for very long.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want anything aggressive, Tibs. So no kribs. They get downright nasty when they spawn.
> ...


Okay... Time to start biting your tongue and keeping out of my thread if you're not going to contribute and only make snarky remarks. You've stated your case on the male betta issue. Now move along.:nod:











Judazzz said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want anything aggressive, Tibs. So no kribs. They get downright nasty when they spawn.
> ...


The tank is only 30 gallons. If it was a larger set-up I might go with it. But for this size of tank I don't really see it working very well. Not the kribs anyway... I've been thinking about rams though. I like them well enough and we have some gorgeous males at my store at the moment - would just have to find some girls. We might be getting some in at the store today as we have a huge fish order coming in. Hopefully we get some A. cacatuoides in as well!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> The tank is only 30 gallons. If it was a larger set-up I might go with it. But for this size of tank I don't really see it working very well. Not the kribs anyway... I've been thinking about rams though. I like them well enough and we have some gorgeous males at my store at the moment - would just have to find some girls. We might be getting some in at the store today as we have a huge fish order coming in. Hopefully we get some A. cacatuoides in as well!
> [snapback]1175586[/snapback]​


My little brother has bred his Kribs in a 15g mixed community tank, stocked with quite a lot of other fish (Neon Tetra's, Columbia Tetra's - those are truely gorgeous, btw! - Ancistrus, Gourami's). The only casualty was the Krib fry - the parents basically just kept intruders away from their coconut condo, but that was all.

If I had to choose between Rams or Cockatoo's, I'd vote for the latter. maybe it's just me, but I have experienced a 50% casualty rate with the Rams I got recently (anyone got tips how to deal with that?), where all 3 Cockatoo's are still alive and doing well.
I heard/read Rams are pretty fragile/delicate fish compared to many other Dwarf Cichlids...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've read that too about the rams. And working at a pet shop - I've seen it. We've had entire batches die off on us within days of arrival. (Though the last ones was because of an internal parasite.) I just think they're pretty.

I think I'm actually going to go with keyhole cichlids as Tibs made mention of. We got a batch of babies in at the store today and they're so cute. Just lil' guys right now... But I might try to mix them with some type of apisto, preferably cockatoo, to see how it works out. Ya never know!

And yeah - columbians are nice tetras. We have one in at work floating around in a tank all alone, lol. I'm still not sure on what type of tetra I want to put in there. We have quite a few different types at my store. I think I want to do two different types. We'll see.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think I might do emperor tetras. They're cool. And I really like black neon tetras for some reason. So probably some of those as well.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thats gonna be a tight looking tank when all is said and done.woot woot for tetras ahaha


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> And yeah - columbians are nice tetras. We have one in at work floating around in a tank all alone, lol. I'm still not sure on what type of tetra I want to put in there. We have quite a few different types at my store. I think I want to do two different types. We'll see.
> [snapback]1176505[/snapback]​


In my Amazonian community tank I have three types of Tetra's: 15 Cardinals (because of their color), 8 Rummy-Noses (because for some reason I have a soft spot for those little buggers), and 5 Blue Emperor Tetra's (because they are a rarer sight than regular Emperors, and have a beautiful blue hue on their flanks - too bad they lack the tail filaments, but I guess you can't have it all).

A nice mixture, but in hindsight, I'd have done things slightly different if I had to do it all over again: I'd have gone with two "torpedo-shaped" species (the Rummy-Nose/Cardinal shape), and one "high-backed" species (the Serpae/Columbia shape), for variety's sake...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Good call on the different types of tetras. I think I actually might end up doing cardinals and black phantom tetras. Not sure yet.

I also decided to set up a small 10 gallon community tank as well. It's my first attempt at sand - so I'll be putting the sterbai cories in there instead. I just really want some cories. They're such neat little fish. Don't know what else to put in the 10 gal yet, though.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I picked up some rummynose and some cardinal tetras today. The cardinals are TINY so I hope they survive. The rummies seem to be okay. I took the male betta out because the cardinals are bite size, even for him!

I've got my eye on some other fish at work right now too. I'm looking to add as much colour as possible now. So I will definitely be filling out the school of cardinals. And I might actually do rams as well as keyholes.


----------

